# how privileged are you



## tumut (Apr 9, 2017)

I got a score of disadvantaged -70 but I already knew that 
And I got somewhat disadvantaged on the second one (first one seems to not be that accurate for some people)

http://www.checkmyprivilege.com/quiz 
https://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-social-privilege-test

Take the quiz and find out your score! Were you previously aware of your privilege or disadvantaged status? What factors tie in for u?

also don't get offended people its an internet quiz it means literally nothing


----------



## Bowie (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm apparently "Extremely Oppressed with a score of -155".

This is rubbish. I'm not oppressed at all. Just because I'm white and gay, I'm oppressed? Literally everything else was, in my mind, perfectly fine.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2017)

I got -50, I have no idea if that's good or not.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I'm apparently "Extremely Oppressed with a score of -155".
> 
> This is rubbish. I'm not oppressed at all. Just because I'm white and gay, I'm oppressed? Literally everything else was, in my mind, perfectly fine.


Wtf I'm latino, gay, and poor and my score was nothing like that are u dragon or smth


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 9, 2017)

This is the dumbest/funniest thing everrrr asjhksks. I got 170, makes sense. I'm a white middle class male and the only thing I could see taking my 'privilege' down is that I'm bisexual.


----------



## moonford (Apr 9, 2017)

This test is idiotic, I got -230. How?

This test is just trying to make people feel oppressed so they can feel hard done by, although it can be just a joke...


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 9, 2017)

Privileged with a score of 85

The questions were pretty poor indicators of privilege though imo


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2017)

I added a second quiz which is more in depth lmao


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

i got "advantaged" with a score of 5 yay for being hot


----------



## unpoetic (Apr 9, 2017)

On the first one I scored 100 and on the second one I got 66% privileged. The second one said:

_"You may have had some hardships in your life, but odds are you still live in one of these little boxes on the hillside. Sometimes you might have trouble making ends meet, but you take comfort in knowing you're just an average middle-class citizen--whatever that means. I recommend that you keep your eyes open for signs of privilege in your everyday life. Notice the people who wait on you and perform services for you. How do you benefit from using people of lesser status than you? Are you more courteous and polite to people who look moneyed than to people who look poor? Is the balance of power between the rich and the poor fair?" _

Obviously, I think it's important to understand that many many people have harder lives than me but I've always thought this whole "check your privilege" thing was beyond stupid and just an easy way to try and win an argument. Life isn't a game and we don't need to have checklists or scores to understand that you should treat everyone with kindness and respect.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 9, 2017)

it says i was advantaged lol so


----------



## radioloves (Apr 9, 2017)

Ehh I got -815 on the first test and 61% on the second test ... What does this mean??


----------



## Corrie (Apr 9, 2017)

I already know my status is pretty privileged and I am beyond lucky for it. I'm a white female who lives in Canada and comes from a middle aged family, even though I'm poor af. Ahhhh. 

"Your privilege level is Privileged with a score of 85."


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 9, 2017)

EXTREMELY OPPRESSED -175 LOL but i dont believe it, it seems kind of unreliable


----------



## moonford (Apr 9, 2017)

On the second test I got 53%.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2017)

With just honest answers, I got a score of 120 on the first, even when I'm autistic. What do high scores mean?


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 9, 2017)

First test I got "extremely oppressed with a score of -165" lol. I'm not the best off, but I don't think I'm that bad

Second one I got 57%


----------



## Soigne (Apr 9, 2017)

Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -245.
White cis gay middle class male. I don't really think so.

The second one I got 57%.


----------



## forestyne (Apr 9, 2017)

sjw logic means that since im white, im automatically priviledged.

- - - Post Merge - - -

-365 my god


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 9, 2017)

By selecting everything I'm "Extremely Oppressed" with a score of -3970. I much prefer this handy dandy reference when comparing myself to others.


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 9, 2017)

Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -225

Whoah whoah whoah. I don't know about that. Yeah I've got a pretty darn rough life but I mean, I have enough food to eat and I have a loving family (well, _mostly_, I won't get into that) so I'd say I'm not THAT oppressed.


----------



## forestyne (Apr 9, 2017)

the second one says im "somewhat disadvantaged" i.e 29%.

feelsbad that im not oppressed anymore apparently


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> sjw logic means that since im white, im automatically priviledged.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> -365 my god


Being white is one of many privileges a human could possibly have


----------



## Byngo (Apr 9, 2017)

I couldn't help but chuckle at the question about your "kinship" 

I got 45, which actually I would agree is correct


----------



## Esphas (Apr 9, 2017)

Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -185


----------



## Loriii (Apr 9, 2017)

"Somewhat privileged" on the second test. I didn't bother to take the first.


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 9, 2017)

Never before had I had the urge to _fight_ an online quiz,, but here i am. my eyes rolled so hard they fell out of my head and i had to pick them back up.

I feel like a white SJW tumblr person made this too, because I have only ever heard white SJW people say "check your privilege."
I wish this test was a joke but straight up, I do not think it is. I don't know I just feel like this is making garganguinely broad assumptions with no real facts or basis. I thought the internet was over the "check your privilege" thing, but i guess not.

oh, I got "somewhat disadvantaged / 37%"


----------



## Koden (Apr 9, 2017)

i got -175, this test is ridiculous


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

I got somewhat privileged, and share this result with about 29% of the population. Although, I consider myself so privileged that I often feel guilty about it. I'm grateful for everything that I have, but I really feel like what I do and just knowing that I should be grateful isn't enough, and tbh I am drowning in guilt like really often about my privileges lol. A couple of my friends were fairly poor, as well as their families, and when one of them told me that they hated being poor, it made me literally want to freaking die. I go out of my way to buy them things and save them money when I can, but they hate my help, even though they need help. They refuse to let me rid myself of this guilt ))))

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tldr; Didn't need the test to know I was privileged, but it was fun anyways


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 9, 2017)

These quizzes are some major BS. Got Extremely Opressed for both basically and honestly it's a joke. I very well know there is a certain privilege we get for certain things, but the fact people are getting high "privileged" scores even when they have things like autism, which is very looked down upon in society, shows me that these quizzes really are not accurate.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 9, 2017)

this is all incredibly ******** and anyone who revolves their social life around social privilege is probably equally ********


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> this is all incredibly ******** and anyone who revolves their social life around social privilege is probably equally ********



I have a genuine question, because I'm a bit slow I guess. When you say this, do you mean people who only interact with people of their own "class"? Is that even still a thing? I thought that was like, the dark ages.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 9, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I have a genuine question, because I'm a bit slow I guess. When you say this, do you mean people who only interact with people of their own "class"? Is that even still a thing? I thought that was like, the dark ages.



i'm saying people who look around at a room, see a white guy and think they are privileged just based on that is wrong and needs to re-evaluate how they think. you don't know what people have been through based on their appearance, and thinking anything different is just encouraging racism + useless stereotypes


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> i'm saying people who look around at a room, see a white guy and think they are privileged just based on that is wrong and needs to re-evaluate how they think. you don't know what people have been through based on their appearance, and thinking anything different is just encouraging racism + useless stereotypes



Oh okay, I get that now. Yeah, I have to agree with you there. I think my family is well off for middle class. If we didn't have so much debt and so many expensive bills, I'd consider us to even be somewhat rich. But my room and my favored style of clothing probably give people a bad impression. I don't look like I have money, if that makes sense. For example, my favorite sweater is too big for me and full of holes, and just a wreck. But I choose to keep it because I love it, and can't replace it. I wear it rather often too.


----------



## vel (Apr 9, 2017)

privileged with 95 lol


----------



## kayleee (Apr 10, 2017)

The first one doesn't work I got a score of -180 umm lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Second quiz I got 77% privilege


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 10, 2017)

I did both quizzes although I do not recommend them for anyone genuinely trying to learn more about their personal biases and inherent privileges. The 2nd quiz is significantly better than the first, but that is not saying much.

1st quiz : -210 "extremely oppressed"
2nd quiz : 52% "somewhat privileged" - more accurate due to the inreased number of questions asked and the depth of them ; the result suffers greatly from being American-centric (which it acknowledges) which means no weight is given to socio-economic and cultural factors in my own country. For example, immigrants to Australia prior to around the 1960s suffered extreme prejudice if they spoke english with a heavy accent (italian, greek, etc). My ancestors all came from Ireland, Scotland, and (much more distantly) England. They immigrated to a country that looked like them, spoke like them, and had the same cultural background as them. At no stage did they have to assimilate or struggle to find a welcoming community that accepted them. This made their lives dramatically easier in this respect compared to immigrants from other backgrounds.

I personally do not use the expression "check your privilege" as I use other words to convey the same (generally) intended meaning. I have no issue with being told to check my privilege, although I do find it a peculiar expression (but then, the english language is full of those). In my profession, it is actually a legal and ethical requirement for me and my colleagues to routinely self-assess our personal and professional advantages and biases. Such reflection is not just "best practice", it is literally required by national regulations. And engaging in this type of critical reflection absolutely makes me, and my colleagues, better educators.

A good explanation for what "check your privilege" really means :



> Does this mean I didn?t struggle, too? No. Does it mean that I?m a bad person? Nope.
> 
> It simply means that I gained an unearned advantage, in comparison to other people ? by no fault of my own, but rather, because of prejudice.
> 
> ...


http://everydayfeminism.com/2015/07/what-checking-privilege-means/

In my view : 

If someone is shouting (literally or metaphorically) "check your privilege!" as a way of shutting down conversation with absolutely no willingness to listen or otherwise communicate = then that is wrong. If someone is refusing (literally or metaphorically) to listen to someone saying "check your privilege" or equivalent in a civil discussion *for no reason other than objecting to being asked to reflect on their own circumstances and how they may be impacting their current viewpoint* = then that is wrong. Of course, being wrong doesn't often stop people from keeping-on-keeping-on.

So if you're asked to think about what, if any, privileges you may have, you're free to choose whether you do so or you don't. Obviously. I'm not sure why any rational adult would choose "don't", but then again I'm aware that I think that way because of my own privilege and personal biases.

People who don't like thinking, learning about themselves, and the world around them baffle me greatly. Luckily I checked my privilege before deciding that I am somehow superior to them. I'm not. We just have different priorities.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

I didn't try to remember my first quiz score because I didn't think it to be a very good measure of privilege by any means. (I think I scored around -150%)

The second I scored about 64% or 69%

The quizzes are fun, but as amanda alluded, they don't make for very deep conversation.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2017)

I agree that the privilege thing is stupid. It was created to discriminate against white people and other people of that matter rather than focusing on the real issue. I actually think that invoking the privilege card of any sort in a debate is not only intolerant, but it's also the pinnacle of bullying (even worse than threatening them).


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 10, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that the privilege thing is stupid. It was created to discriminate against white people and other people of that matter rather than focusing on the real issue. I actually think that invoking the privilege card of any sort in a debate is not only intolerant, but it's also the pinnacle of bullying (even worse than threatening them).



May I ask what you mean by "invoking the privilege card" please? I don't agree with the rest of your comment but before I respond, I want to make sure I'm clear on your meaning. Thanks.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that the privilege thing is stupid. It was created to discriminate against white people and other people of that matter rather than focusing on the real issue. I actually think that invoking the privilege card of any sort in a debate is not only intolerant, but it's also the pinnacle of bullying (even worse than threatening them).



I'm curious to hear more. What do you consider to be the "real issue"?

There was also a good point made earlier concerning putting down an opinion by asking someone to "check their privilege" is reductive. But to generally ask someone to check their privilege is to ask them to reflect on their current standing in relation to others'. So in that light, I find it an appropriate and necessary tool for our rapidly globalizing societies.

But I would like to hear more on your thoughts ~


----------



## hamster (Apr 10, 2017)

-200, then somewhat privileged. don't you think minorities are tired of being put as the "lower class/disadvantaged" though?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 10, 2017)

I got privileged with a score of 80 lol, but I think that this whole privilege thing is stupid really. It was created for people to bring into arguments to shut down certain "majorities". It's like bringing race into an argument... you've already lost if you've done that. I hate when people talk about "white, cis, males" ALWAYS being privileged. Because there is definitely not a single disadvantaged white male out there you know. I think it's just another thing to make people feel guilty for having so called "privileges" or "advantages", that don't actually exist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> May I ask what you mean by "invoking the privilege card" please? I don't agree with the rest of your comment but before I respond, I want to make sure I'm clear on your meaning. Thanks.



Wow, nosy much aren't you. But if you want me to explain, I'll do it.

You heard of the race card, right? The privilege card is exactly like that. For instance, I get a good job, with good pay and get excellent housing. I did it because I worked hard for it. But some people would say that I was able to get it becsuse I'm white and not because I worked hard. Normally, those people who say stuff like that are trying to bully or harass those who are white or male.



Duzzel said:


> I'm curious to hear more. What do you consider to be the "real issue"?
> 
> There was also a good point made earlier concerning putting down an opinion by asking someone to "check their privilege" is reductive. But to generally ask someone to check their privilege is to ask them to reflect on their current standing in relation to others'. So in that light, I find it an appropriate and necessary tool for our rapidly globalizing societies.
> 
> But I would like to hear more on your thoughts ~



Real issue meaning stuff like the actual reason and not the traits. Take for instance a school class of mostly one race and the whites are the minority. Because of the poor study habits of most of the class (and becsuse of the good study habits the few white students), the white ones were able to advance further and get good grades. The real issue there would be on studying and not race. If it were the other way around (where the racial minorities had good study habits and the whites were being lazy), the minorities would be able to move further as the whites are held back. Basically speaking, they're not going to continue those who are failing as they will allow the passing ones to move on. But if it were the white people that got the advantage for their habits, people that invoke the card wouldn't even think it's their habits. They would think it's their race. And normally, they say that to force teachers to give the minorities good grades regardless on how they perform. That's impractical, and in recent times, it's making white people feel bad because of their skin.

When you said it's a necessary tool for our rapidly growing societies, I highly disagree. Diversity is something you need to achieve, not to expect. If I ran a business, I wouldn't care if 90% of my employees are white. I wouldn't care if 75% of my employees aren't white. I wouldn't care if the amount of religions practiced by all employees is five. I wouldn't care if they're not American. I'm only gonna accept those who are productive, skilled, and have good moral traits. I wouldn't select people based on race. But I am very willingly gonna blacklist anyone who supports political correctness.

Hope my definition of 'real issue' is clear enough.


----------



## jiny (Apr 10, 2017)

disadvantaged with a score of -35

too lazy to take the second one


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

I understand your frustration, no worries. 

I grew up in a middle class white household and it was very difficult for me to accept certain mindsets. I don't think the awareness to privilege (or political correctness, for that matter) are meant to be as exclusionary as white people often find them. As I mentioned, it's reductive and disrespectful to ignore someone because of their background.
And I've been met with the same argument that white people are made to be shamed or held back, but I want to respectfully disagree. It's just a shame that media coverage of inequality is presented in such a callous and black-and-white manner. 

The unfortunate fact of the matter is that privileged identities (not just race) have an easier time of achieving their goals than minority groups. Its important that we realize this isn't the case for everything. Your privilege doesn't guarantee you a place and many people do have to work hard to achieve.
But these policies that grant minorities a helping hand aren't meant to raise them above, but to help them achieve what would otherwise be much easier for privileged people.

Many people struggle with the guilt that may come from realizing what privileges they may have. But I try to use it to help my friends and others, to be their voice when they need me to be. Recognize when your input is valuable and when it isn't. It's about compassion and empathy - to realize what you can do to help people who aren't as well off as you are. 

That's just my take on it though ~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2017)

Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -225
Wat?
I'm a white cis bisexual female, like sure I don't have much money but still.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 10, 2017)

Disadvantaged at a -20.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 10, 2017)

"Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -750"

LOL just because of my religion, color, body shape and yearly income?..ok


----------



## Aniko (Apr 10, 2017)

-435.....you are kidding me. I think I'm very privileged mind you. Well it could be worse XD


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 10, 2017)

And 57 percent on the 2nd test.


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 10, 2017)

Extremely Oppressed at -165. Dayum.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2017)

Second quiz:Somewhat Disadvantaged 42% Privilege!
Sounds better, says I'm middle class is what I consider myself.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 10, 2017)

Your privilege level is Disadvantaged with a score of -25.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 10, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Wow, nosy much aren't you. But if you want me to explain, I'll do it.
> 
> You heard of the race card, right? The privilege card is exactly like that. For instance, I get a good job, with good pay and get excellent housing. I did it because I worked hard for it. But some people would say that I was able to get it becsuse I'm white and not because I worked hard. Normally, those people who say stuff like that are trying to bully or harass those who are white or male.
> -- snip --



I am sorry you felt my asking that question was being nosy. I was trying to understand your perspective and frame a reply that addressed the particular issues you raised, offering my own perspective. In hindsight perhaps I should not have asked. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that the privilege thing is stupid. It was created to discriminate against white people and other people of that matter rather than focusing on the real issue.


SAHSJKabdsbdadjbedjoqweif;/..sakj oh my Godddd white discrimination isn't even a real thing 

"Check ur privilege" should only be used when someone is ignorant due to their privilege. The point of privilege checking is to find out your standing in society (and its not even always accurate) and not there to tell someone that they're ignorant or stupid or whatever because they're white or affluent or straight, and if anyone does try to do that then they're a dumbass so ignore those kinds of people and move on with your life.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I got 20 for the first one, then spent 15 minutes on the other for it to not work :/ gr8 
A lot of the questions were aimed at adults so idk,but I didn't get my result anyway


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I am sorry you felt my asking that question was being nosy. I was trying to understand your perspective and frame a reply that addressed the particular issues you raised, offering my own perspective. In hindsight perhaps I should not have asked. Oh well. Live and learn.



That was actually the first time I called someone nosy for asking questions I don't feel comfortable answering when it's not private information or anything like that. The thing is, I tend to get tired of people asking me questions like that.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 10, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> That was actually the first time I called someone nosy for asking questions I don't feel comfortable answering when it's not private information or anything like that. The thing is, I tend to get tired of people asking me questions like that.



I'm sorry to hear that. I was interested in clarifying your meaning as your comment touched on specific things I had mentioned - from another angle - in my own comment which was posted just above your's. Given the content of my post, and the context when juxtaposed with your own post, I felt the need to try and find some common ground.

I completely understand that that's not a conversation you want to have. Upon reflection, had your post not appeared so close to mine, and seemed to be suggesting that I engaged in bullying practices (amongst other things), I would likely have responded differently.

Again, I'm sorry for intruding on your privacy. If you want to discuss things further, please let me know. If not, then all good.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 10, 2017)

> Somewhat privileged. 58% privilege!



Yep. Seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 10, 2017)

Dixx said:


> SAHSJKabdsbdadjbedjoqweif;/..sakj oh my Godddd white discrimination isn't even a real thing



That's a pretty dangerous thing to say.

Anyone, of any race/religion/sexual orientation/gender/etc. can absolutely be discriminated against and if you think otherwise then you are kind of a moron. Don't give me that "blah blah blah but white people hold all the power blah blah blah" bullcrap. If a white person has autism for example, they will likely be made fun of or judged at some point in their lives. That is discrimination. That is discrimination of a white person. 

Honestly, acting like white people can't ever be discriminated against is racist. It is racism. There is no way getting around that.

And this whole privilege quiz thing is a joke. Does it even take in to account that you are using a computer to take it? (Not everyone has access to a computer or even know what a computer is. Check your privilege) And the fact that you obviously are literate enough to take the quiz in the first place? I honestly think it was made as a joke. Just like how this thread is a joke. I hate to be rude and I didn't want to comment on this but I just couldn't help myself anymore. I'm at least glad to see that The Bell Tree Forums isn't a total echo chamber like Tumblr is.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2017)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> That's a pretty dangerous thing to say.
> 
> Anyone, of any race/religion/sexual orientation/gender/etc. can absolutely be discriminated against and if you think otherwise then you are kind of a moron. Don't give me that "blah blah blah but white people hold all the power blah blah blah" bullcrap. If a white person has autism for example, they will likely be made fun of or judged at some point in their lives. That is discrimination. That is discrimination of a white person.
> 
> ...


You can be racist towards white people, but that doesn't make white people oppressed. Statistics show that black and latino minors are more likely to be tried as adults and receive harsher sentences, and police brutality is obviously an issue. Whites also don't have to deal with institutionalized poverty like minorities and housing/workplace discrimination, and are therefore privileged. I'm not saying white people can't be discriminated against, I'm just saying it doesn't happen.

Being privileged isn't a bad thing if you read the rest of my post.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 10, 2017)

Dixx said:


> You can be racist towards white people, but that doesn't make white people oppressed. Statistics show that black and latino minors are more likely to be tried as adults and receive harsher sentences, and police brutality is obviously an issue. Whites also don't have to deal with institutionalized poverty like minorities and housing/workplace discrimination, and are therefore privileged. I'm not saying white people can't be discriminated against, I'm just saying it doesn't happen.
> 
> Being privileged isn't a bad thing if you read the rest of my post.



I would think it depends on the majority, if the majority of a country in non-white and white people are not in position of authority or don't have any money, I guess they would be on the oppressed side. But it's not common, because even in non-white countries they privilege those with a lighter shade of skin. White people would be most likely being oppressed and discriminate for another reason like religion or language.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2017)

Aniko said:


> I would think it depends on the majority, if the majority of a country in non-white and white people are not in position of authority or don't have any money, I guess they would be on the oppressed side. But it's not common, because even in non-white countries they privilege those with a lighter shade of skin. White people would be most likely being oppressed and discriminate for another reason like religion or language.


I'm talking about the US


----------



## GrayScreen (Apr 10, 2017)

You know, I'm starting to think that a lot of what makes privilege privilege is how you work with what you have. Obviously, there are certain things that might make your life harder (I.E., being in a minority class, being LGBT, etc...) but a positive attitude and realistic expectations can take a person very, VERY far. Apparently I'm -500 privileged (lol, wut), but honestly, I'm doing okay. Really okay. Better than a lot of "privileged" people I know. In fact, I'm doing a lot better than I was back when I myself would have been considered more privileged. (Back in those weird days where I had more money, looked whiter, and thought I was straight...)


----------



## Aniko (Apr 10, 2017)

In the test they also mention how beautiful people were more privileged than others and even if I think it's partly true, I'm not sure if in general they have it more easy than average people. They might get a better service in some places but in workplaces and schools they face jealousy and harassment, especially women. Where I worked, the boss had told us not to hire beautiful people because it was intimidating for the customer. I worked in a photography studio and unfortunately he was right, I used to have a co-worker who was really beautiful, she looked like a model and was really nice and friendly. Customers were so nasty with her, they were impolite, called her *****, men sexually harassed her all the time, she resigned after just 3 months. However our hot guy had less problems, just a few psycho following him everywhere. Well at that place, being average or below-average was a good thing.


----------



## GrayScreen (Apr 10, 2017)

Aniko said:


> In the test they also mention how beautiful people were more privileged than others and even if I think it's partly true, I'm not sure if in general they have it more easy than average people. They might get a better service in some places but in workplaces and schools they face jealousy and harassment, especially women. Where I worked, the boss had told us not to hire beautiful people because it was intimidating for the customer. I worked in a photography studio and unfortunately he was right, I used to have a co-worker who was really beautiful, she looked like a model and was really nice and friendly. Customers were so nasty with her, they were impolite, called her *****, men sexually harassed her all the time, she resigned after just 3 months. However our hot guy had less problems, just a few psycho following him everywhere. Well at that place, being average or below-average was a good thing.



As a woman who isn't attractive, let me tell you that a lot of those problems are problems that women of any level of attractiveness will have. I've been turned down for a LOT of opportunities because I'm not 'pretty' enough. I've also dealt with a metric ****ton of sexual harassment from guys who thought I should've been kissing their boots for being interested in someone as plain/ugly/overweight as I was. I have people constantly tell me to smile, to dress a certain way, to diet more, to exercise more, to put on more makeup/less makeup, cut my hair a certain way, etc...And almost every woman I know faces something similar. 

I'm sure men face a different subset of problems too, but I'm not a man, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 10, 2017)

Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -130

oh 
ok


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 10, 2017)

lmao on the first one i got "Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -490"
i'd guess it was autism and trans and maybe uh asexual and sex that made me Extremely Oppressed™ but idk ?

on the second one i got "Somewhat Privileged" and 63% and i think that's more accurate because i think that while im Extremely Oppressed™ in some ways im still white, have no financial problems, live in sweden as a swedish person, most people in my family have gone to university and stuff like that ssso lllike . idk. 

i think it's stupid to compare or compete in how oppressed u are. but privilege is a real thing even though how ppl say or use the privilege card often is Uh Bad .,.
i think it is important to remember that your view or experience isnt the same as everyone elses . sometimes you have it easier and sometimes you have it harder. that doesnt make you a better or worse person but it's important to understand other ppls perspective and understand that your experience isnt the unversal experience and that you can be ignorant due to ur privilege


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm worried people are taking this seriously.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 10, 2017)

Dixx said:


> You can be racist towards white people, but that doesn't make white people oppressed. Statistics show that black and latino minors are more likely to be tried as adults and receive harsher sentences, and police brutality is obviously an issue. Whites also don't have to deal with institutionalized poverty like minorities and housing/workplace discrimination, and are therefore privileged. I'm not saying white people can't be discriminated against, I'm just saying it doesn't happen.
> 
> Being privileged isn't a bad thing if you read the rest of my post.



Okay, but white people can and are oppressed, and are discriminated against.

Do I need to remind you that same-sex marriage only just became legal in the United States of America like two years ago? Gay people still face a lot of discrimination here in America, and those who identify as trans have to fight over their right to choose which bathroom they want to be able to go in.

Many other countries don't even have same-sex marriage legalized, such as Australia - a country that has a 75% white population. So those gay white people in Australia are effectively being oppressed right now.

In other worse off countries, I, as an atheist, could be executed for not believing in their religion. As a woman, I would not be allowed to drive or vote, I would have to wear what they tell me to wear, speak when spoken to, etc. While those countries are not dominated in population by white people, if I were to go there, I would be an oppressed white person.

Going back to America - one could argue that Affirmative Action is discrimination and oppression - based solely on race. Whites and Asians are often overlooked when it comes to being accepted in to college in favor of Blacks, Latinos, and other minorities; whether they have better grades/scores or not.

So yeah. It does happen.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

Those are completely valid points.

But notice how people aren't discriminated because they're white, but because they're not heterosexual, or male, or follow the predominant faith. A white disabled person doesn't experience oppression because they're white, but because they're disabled.
There aren't standards in place that target white people. But there may be laws, policy, and mindsets that are against other identities a white person may have. 

That's why it would be wrong to say white people are oppressed, but valid to say there are white people who experience oppression.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2017)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Okay, but white people can and are oppressed, and are discriminated against.
> 
> Do I need to remind you that same-sex marriage only just became legal in the United States of America like two years ago? Gay people still face a lot of discrimination here in America, and those who identify as trans have to fight over their right to choose which bathroom they want to be able to go in.
> 
> ...


Christ you're argument is so bad

They're not being discriminated against because they're white they're being discriminated against because they're gay. It's not like the have "Gay marriage: minorities only".


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 10, 2017)

_"Privilege
Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -560"_

my white ass is laughing

the other quiz gave me about a 50% which i guess is more legitimate, probably

- - - Post Merge - - -

all in all, privilege is extremely complex and circumstantial, you cant measure it through a quiz like this. i suppose quizzes can give you a general sense and introduction, but they shouldnt be taken too literally

- - - Post Merge - - -

i feel like being a white classically pretty norwegian is the one thing keeping me in a comfortable position


----------



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

Apparently Extremely Oppressed -710. I feel like my life's great though! This test is so stupiddddd


----------



## Aniko (Apr 10, 2017)

GrayScreen said:


> As a woman who isn't attractive, let me tell you that a lot of those problems are problems that women of any level of attractiveness will have. I've been turned down for a LOT of opportunities because I'm not 'pretty' enough. I've also dealt with a metric ****ton of sexual harassment from guys who thought I should've been kissing their boots for being interested in someone as plain/ugly/overweight as I was. I have people constantly tell me to smile, to dress a certain way, to diet more, to exercise more, to put on more makeup/less makeup, cut my hair a certain way, etc...And almost every woman I know faces something similar.
> 
> I'm sure men face a different subset of problems too, but I'm not a man, so I wouldn't know.



I'm not a man either according to my ID.

I'm not attractive at all and have it pretty easy in general because people don't expect anything good from me anyway. It's sure that if I go to the bank or in a bar the service is less good (they don't offer me coffee or freebies) but people usually let me alone. I'm just invisible. I don't get sexually harassed at all, people ignore me, which is pretty good for me since I'm not social. About the hair, make-up, clothes, my mom is nagging me a lot but other people don't say anything, whatever I wear I still look the same, or most likely look like a bad drag queen so...(it's better not to show off ) They let me get away with anything. Plus my boss hired me because of that face, he said "I don't hire people more beautiful than me and you look pretty much inoffensive" LOL Some would take it as an insult but I found it rather funny (strange sense of humour perhaps) Also when I was photographing for a newspaper and some bands, people didn't notice me at all and didn't feel stressed out by my presence which was a quality.

But my beautiful friends have it harder than me, plenty of people want to be their friends and they feel like they can't refuse them. One of my friends is always surrounded by several men whenever she gets out, if she turns them down nicely they don't get it and stick like glue, if she tries to be firmer, they insult her. If she speaks to our male childhood friends their girlfriends get  jealous and mad at her. If she get out without make-up, people think she's sick or tired. If she gains weight, everybody tell her to be careful. She can't go out in baggy clothes to fetch the mail without people commenting on her appearance. When she applied to be in the police, they told her not to waste her pretty face, people don't take her seriously.
Really I don't have those problems, I just put the trash out in a hoody covered with paint and one boot and nobody said a single thing. Men are usually scared of me, if I compliment them on their parfume or look they flee for their life. XD

I wouldn't change my face for a pretty one, I like it that way and I feel freeeeeeeeeeee!!! Not oppressed at all, but if I want service at the bank I drag my cute brother along. 

My cute brother is also surrounded by a bunch of ladies fighting for his attention. And when I say "fighting" it's not figuratively. He lost some of his friends because their girlfriends were too flirty with him. When we are going to parties, people mob him while I can quietly reach the bar without being bothered, our relatives are all over him, wanting to know everything, ladies are sticking to him like flies, he attracts lot of superficial people. People also expect a lot from him, he's not allowed to fail, or to be mean, or mad. They put a lot of pressure on him. If I tell people to get lost, they just avoid me. If my brother says it, it's way more dramatic, it's not him, not after all they did for him...blablabla.. It's sure that he gets more freebies and stuff but he somehow have to pay for them.




> sexual harassment from guys who thought I should've been kissing their boots for being interested in someone as plain/ugly/overweight as I was.



Yeah I heard of those people, how laughable.....No need for them to suffer, they worth more than that, you wouldn't want to ruin their life  LOL


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 10, 2017)

Apparently I'm extremely oppressed with a score of -270 lmao

I'm also somewhat privileged with like 51% privileged, which seems pretty accurate I guess??


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 10, 2017)

Duzzel said:


> Those are completely valid points.
> 
> But notice how people aren't discriminated because they're white, but because they're not heterosexual, or male, or follow the predominant faith. A white disabled person doesn't experience oppression because they're white, but because they're disabled.
> There aren't standards in place that target white people. But there may be laws, policy, and mindsets that are against other identities a white person may have.
> ...




This. I absolutely agree with this.

As a woman with a severe (though invisible to an untrained eye) physical disability, statistically in my country I am much more likely to experience adverse outcomes across the board than other white people. Luckily for me, I am also young, educated, city-dwelling (suburbs, but close enough), and articulate.

My ability to communicate effectively and my reasonable understanding of both my disorders and of how our medical system works means that I am at a significant advantage to someone who lacks either the skills or the knowledge. I am lucky that my mental faculties are only rarely peripherally affected. Even when when things were at there worst, I was still able to articulate my symptoms and concerns - a luxury many people I know have not had. Through hard work, trial and error, and a lot of luck, my medical team and I have found a medication regimen that controls my condition as much as possible. Statistically, I have done phenomenally well - and this is due to a combination of factors that are simply not *only* because of my own efforts.

Recognising that I benefitted - and continue to benefit - from systemic and cultural privileges in no way undercuts my achievements as an individual. I have worked extremely hard both personally and professionally to get where I am today. I also work to improve my country's society to remove those systemic and cultural barriers which limit the opportunities of others. Recognising the privileges I experience allows me to be a better, kinder, more empathetic human being *to everyone I come into contact with*.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2017)

-490 apparantly? just because I'm gay and agender
52% and somewhat privileged, I think this seems more accurate


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

I got -90 apparently i'm disadvantaged


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2017)

I took the first quiz and got "Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -330" so that happened.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 12, 2017)

In the first one i got:
_"Your privilege level is Extremely Oppressed with a score of -155"_
That one looks like a joke tbh

And the second one is down lol


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 13, 2017)

omg yay! i got 165. when do i start receiving benefits from all this privilege? never? oh. ok.

according to this test, a straight, white, Christian, cis, ugly, overweight, able-bodied, cop from America making 50k is at 125. change white to black and it becomes 0. seems legit.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm 18 years old and yet my mom still makes me stand in the corner so...


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 15, 2017)

"Your privilege level is Advantaged with a score of 45"


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> omg yay! i got 165. when do i start receiving benefits from all this privilege? never? oh. ok.
> 
> according to this test, a straight, white, Christian, cis, ugly, overweight, able-bodied, cop from America making 50k is at 125. change white to black and it becomes 0. seems legit.


How does a middle class white cis straight able bodied christian male not receive the benefits of privilege? You have the law on your side and you won't ever face discrimination in the US plus you're making an ok living lol? Even if you were black you'd still have a fair ammount of privilege lol


----------



## forestyne (Apr 15, 2017)

tumut said:


> How does a middle class white cis straight able bodied christian male not receive the benefits of privilege? You have the law on your side and you won't ever face discrimination in the US plus you're making an ok living lol? Even if you were black you'd still have a fair ammount of privilege lol



why the prejudism

- - - Post Merge - - -

I AM WHITE THEREFORE I WILL AUTOMATICALLY NEVER FACE DISCRIMINATION EVER IN MY LIFE

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> That's a pretty dangerous thing to say.
> 
> Anyone, of any race/religion/sexual orientation/gender/etc. can absolutely be discriminated against and if you think otherwise then you are kind of a moron. Don't give me that "blah blah blah but white people hold all the power blah blah blah" bullcrap. If a white person has autism for example, they will likely be made fun of or judged at some point in their lives. That is discrimination. That is discrimination of a white person.
> 
> *Honestly, acting like white people can't ever be discriminated against is racist. It is racism. There is no way getting around that.*



yup yup yup


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 15, 2017)

UM, EXCUSE ME?


Clearly yo ass (the creator of the quiz) never been to Poland. I guess the creator is stuck with the stereotype that it's a communist village with no running water where we can only afford to eat bread.  I honestly like living here much more than I did in the UK. Not only does it keep developing at a fast pace, not too long ago when all the other economies were struggling, Poland was one of the very few economies that were doing the opposite. 
Also- kinship. ???????? I don't understand???
What has this world come to. Also, I calculated my dad makes 75k a year. But middle is up to 65k and affluent is from 100k.Where do I put myself?
I got -5 in the first one. I don't feel disadvantaged nor do I think I am, but ok .This quiz made me laugh a lot tho.

(I sound annoying af. Sorry)


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> why the prejudism
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I AM WHITE THEREFORE I WILL AUTOMATICALLY NEVER FACE DISCRIMINATION EVER IN MY LIFE


Yeah you won't face discrimination for being white in a white majority society because that **** wouldn't fly lol I think that's pretty self explanatory


----------



## forestyne (Apr 15, 2017)

I have been discriminated against for being homeless, for running away, for having mental health problems, for self-harming, for not being able to afford nice things like the other kids and for not being mentally capable of going into school.

Skin colour should not be an automatic factor in whether someone is privileged or not.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> why the prejudism
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's okay to be prejudiced so long as it's towards a 'privileged' class. 'Cause an eye for an eye makes everything more equal apparently? Instead of raising others up ya gotta tear the enemy down! Do you even social justice bro gal?


----------



## forestyne (Apr 15, 2017)

RainbowPanda said:


> UM, EXCUSE ME?
> View attachment 197400
> Clearly yo ass (the creator of the quiz) never been to Poland. I guess the creator is stuck with the stereotype that it's a communist village with no running water where we can only afford to eat bread.  I honestly like living here much more than I did in the UK. Not only does it keep developing at a fast pace, not too long ago when all the other economies were struggling, Poland was one of the very few economies that were doing the opposite.
> Also- kinship. ???????? I don't understand???
> ...



It is a very dumb quiz. I'm sure it's meant to be a joke, so I'm just going to treat it as one.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I have been discriminated against for being homeless, for running away, for having mental health problems, for self-harming, for not being able to afford nice things like the other kids and for not being mentally capable of going into school.
> 
> Skin colour should not be an automatic factor in whether someone is privileged or not.





tumut said:


> Yeah you won't face discrimination *for being white* in a white majority society because that **** wouldn't fly lol I think that's pretty self explanatory



um

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> It's okay to be prejudiced so long as it's towards a 'privileged' class. 'Cause an eye for an eye makes everything more equal apparently? Instead of raising others up ya gotta tear the enemy down! Do you even social justice bro gal?


theres nothing wrong with being privileged tho? if someone is antagonizing you for being white, rich, or straight then they are dumb, so ignore those people and move on with your life.


----------



## forestyne (Apr 15, 2017)

tumut said:


> um



I was saying that even though I am a white cis female, I have been discriminated against. Being white doesn't grant me immunity to discrimination and it's a racist statement to say that being white is automatic 'privilege'.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 15, 2017)

tumut said:


> theres nothing wrong with being privileged tho? if someone is antagonizing you for being white, rich, or straight then they are dumb, so ignore those people and move on with your life.



It's infinitely more entertaining to bait them though.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I was saying that even though I am a white cis female, I have been discriminated against. Being white doesn't grant me immunity to discrimination and it's a racist statement to say that being white is automatic 'privilege'.


I never said it granted immunity to anything??? 

And you if you're white in a white majority society that has prevalent racism then it is definitely privilege to be white


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 15, 2017)

I swear, every time someone so much as whispers "white privilege" there's always someone around that just hears "all white people lead perfect lives and never face any problems whatsoever!"


----------

